# NCEES Sample Exam for Electronics PE



## ejeuler (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello,

I've applied to sit for the April, 2015 exam in TN. I just received the NCEES Sample Exam in the mail to use for study/review.

I'd like to hear how representative the practice exam is of the actual exam from anyone who has recently taken the Electronics path. This is a 30,000 foot level question... i.e. does the typical knowledge level necessary to pass the sample exam reflect what the actual exam expects? Is the level of question difficultly the same, worse (hope not!)....

One thing I've noticed on the practice exam is how the questions are all driven towards a short solution time. That seems to parallel what others have said about the approx. 6 minute per question. I found myself spending more than 3 minutes on a couple of questions. I stopped, stood back and looked at the problem and ALL of the notes on the diagram again and realized I was overlooking the central principle they were looking to see if I recognized.

Thanks for any feedback you can share within the bounds of NCEES exam discussion requirements.

EJ


----------



## jimbo7825 (Dec 20, 2014)

i found the practice test useful. From what i have its the closet thing to the real exam you can probably get and some of the same questions were in the actually test but with different numbers or diffrent setup.


----------



## ejeuler (Dec 20, 2014)

Hi,

Thanks very much for the reply. I am debating the value of enrolling in a on-line review course. School of PE and PPI seem to be the only ones offering electronic PE review tracks. If you have any thoughts on either of these, or other suggestions, I would appreciate your input.

EJ


----------



## jimbo7825 (Dec 21, 2014)

I briefly looked at review courses but when i saw the price tag i shyed away from them. If anything if you do go that route i would steer clear of the PPI, i didnt find the review books too helpful (but am selling them on amazon if anybody is interested lol). I had the advantage or disadvantage of having to retake the test, so i knew what i needed to focus on the second time. I still struggled with wireless communication area, I didnt have any textbooks that covered it but i manged to pass it.


----------



## qiudogcool (Dec 31, 2014)

Sample test is the best study material. The real exam problems might not be the same. It is important to study the relevant knowledge well and practice problems of similar style. I summarized the formulas used in the sample test. I used that and the sample test through the real exam a lot. School of PE is helpful to me, too. The PPI manual is a good reference. I also used Schaum's outline series. I have all the books for sale. Contact me if you are interested.


----------



## ejeuler (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'm leaning towards School of PE's Electronics review course. They show an 89% pass rate for 1st time test takers - which is impressive. I've purchased the PPI materials, as well as older study materials that were more for the old essay style exam. With only 6 minutes per question on average, it looks like you need to be very familiar with the materials you take to the exam. I don't see a wagon load of books being much help with this style exam format. I need to contact TN and find out if there are any prohibitions against certain types of binders used to organize materials, tabs in books, etc. I'd like to have something in writing to take to the exam just in case there are any questions on the part of the protors.


----------

